# Another coop...



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I've been telling my daughter-in-law that I would eventually make her a coop. My husband and I picked up one of those cheap pre made dog house on the road and I upcycled it into a coop for her. I can't want to take it to her this weekend! She hasn't seen any pics but she did pick the colors. I AM NOT a purple person, but I still think it came out cute. I'm calling it the Purple Pullet Palace.






















I was able to take out two bolts the front and back of the one side and that allows it to pivot up for easy clean out!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks good! I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

That looks very professional. You are very good at this. You must have carpentry in your blood.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

wow my favorite color! i wish i had one like that


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That is super cute! What a great job!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great job....last dog house I made fell apart when the dog went in lol. But that was many many moons ago. I hope I could do better job now 😁


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a great job!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> That looks very professional. You are very good at this. You must have carpentry in your blood.


Thank you! I’m thinking about making a few to sell over the winter. I get so bored and that’s never a good thing. These things keep me up at night. I love having the outlet and a very supportive husband to allow me to do it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Do it!!!. The ones they sell at farm stores are mostly garbage. People would definitely pay for better quality. And that Is super cute to boot!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I started this coop on Monday, canned 36 quarts of tomatoes in between working on it, this morning I made pecan pie for one son’s birthday and berry pie for the other son’s birthday, made salsa and roasted chicken for this weekend’s birthday parties. I’m so glad it’s the weekend!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow, you are so talented! A great cook & carpenter! Do you give lessons on carpentry? Lol. That is very very nice. Great Job!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s a very cute little coop! And I love the name 😂
You’ve been super busy this week! Great job!!
Definitely deserve a weekend of relaxation and enjoyment celebrating with the family ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------

